# What's the worst movie EVER?



## wolfman18 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm currently watching the movie "Rubber".  A quirky film about a car tire named Robert who uses his strange psychic powers to blow up birds, bunnies, people, and all sorts of unfortunate little creatures.  

My guess is this one is gonna be up there on the list.

What's everyone else's least favorite movie?


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 27, 2011)

Powder
Dragonfly
The Castle of Fu Manchu


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 27, 2011)

I remember a thread like this before.
Anyways, the film I do detest is 'The adventures of Whinn-dixie' or something like that.


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2011)

Ballistic: Ecks Vs Sever


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 27, 2011)

This one

Oh my god it was terrible


----------



## moriko (Jul 27, 2011)

Rubber was a pretty horrible movie. You just have to keep watching it hoping it'll redeem itself, but it just never happens *cries into a fit of sadness*


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 27, 2011)

Crank 2.  Actually no, I take that back, it was good.  Probably whatever the third Matrix was.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 27, 2011)

Natural Born Killers.

It was almost literally painful to watch.

Also, anything by the creators of Scary Movie. Those were horrible.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

"The Cat in the Hat" (2003 film, not the 1960's cartoon)


----------



## Ekho (Jul 27, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> "The Cat in the Hat" (2003 film, not the 1960's cartoon)



This.  Dear god this movie was a catastrophe.  I wish I didn't sit through the entire thing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 27, 2011)

Cop Out. Ugh...


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 27, 2011)

The worst movie I ever watched was this animation thing called "through the moebius strip".

I hated the animation and design, the story lacked originality and the voice acting didn't impress me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Whatever furry documentary is being pitched this week.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 28, 2011)

Either Deep Impact or Arashi no Yoru Ni.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 28, 2011)

Funny games. Plain awful


----------



## Bliss (Jul 28, 2011)

Boogeyman. Starts 'kay. Then slowly turns more horrifying but unfortunately not in a scary sense.


----------



## Nimhster (Jul 29, 2011)

"The Secret of NIMH 2" was a terrible and sad excuse for a sequel to "The Secret of NIMH." Don Bluth and his team did not even have anything to do with the sequel, just someone thought it was a good idea to turn the original into a musical. Wrong. It was a very bad idea to make a sequel *sixteen years after* the first was released. Someone uploaded the entire movie to YouTube, and I could not even continue watching it after the first song started up.


----------



## Sphinx (Jul 29, 2011)

Eragon. Hilarious bad.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 29, 2011)

Well not the worst movie ever (not even near) but the Battle Royale 2 was really,really,really shitty sequel that never should have been made. The first Battle Royale doesn't really hold up either but at least it has some good things going on.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 29, 2011)

Lion King 1 1/2, Mulan 2

get that shit out of here, Disney.


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

Ekho said:


> This.  Dear god this movie was a catastrophe.  I wish I didn't sit through the entire thing.


I played the DVD of it and my Playstation 2 broke itself with the DVD inside halfway though. It was a noble sacrifice it took.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 30, 2011)

wolfman18 said:


> I'm currently watching the movie "Rubber".  A quirky film about a car tire named Robert who uses his strange psychic powers to blow up birds, bunnies, people, and all sorts of unfortunate little creatures.
> 
> My guess is this one is gonna be up there on the list.
> 
> What's everyone else's least favorite movie?


Rubber was a piece of ART.


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Whatever furry documentary is being pitched this week.


Your in for a treat this week. :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 31, 2011)

Avatar.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 1, 2011)

wolfman18 said:


> I'm currently watching the movie "Rubber".  A quirky film about a car tire named Robert who uses his strange psychic powers to blow up birds, bunnies, people, and all sorts of unfortunate little creatures.
> 
> My guess is this one is gonna be up there on the list.
> 
> What's everyone else's least favorite movie?



Are you kidding? That movie looks freaking amazing compared to the Justin Bieber documentary! LMFAO Any movie looks great compared to the Justin Bieber documentary!

Then again, the above is based on speculation alone. If anyone here has actually seen that documentary please inform me of whether my speculation was correct or not


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> the Justin Bieber documentary!


This.
Is.
Currently.
The.
Worst.
Film.
In.
The.
Land.
:O


----------



## brotherian11 (Aug 3, 2011)

i agree, the bieber docu is the worst film in HISTORY!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 3, 2011)

Now look what's happened! This thread is obsolete now that the worst movie possible has been found!


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah but technically, is a documentary an actual movie ? Because if it's not, the search is still on.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 3, 2011)

The Room.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 3, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> The Room.



"lisa you're tearing me apart!"


----------



## Sar (Aug 3, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Yeah but technically, is a documentary an actual movie ? Because if it's not, the search is still on.


If its in a cinema... its a film.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

MANOS...the hands of...fate?...


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

BIRDEMIC.

Oh God why? Why did I ever watch that?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 4, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Dead


----------



## Namba (Aug 4, 2011)

Egah. Honestly, I could only tolerate the MST3K version.


----------



## Branch (Aug 6, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> The Room.



THANK YOU! i was getting worried there. like, i expected better from this crowd



Rebel-lion said:


> "lisa you're tearing me apart!"



"oh, hi mark."


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 14, 2011)

The 2010 remake of A Nightmare on Elm Street. Freddy looks like a rubbery fish. He doesn't look burnt to me at all. I think it should be a law that nobody should ever play Freddy except for Robert Englund. And I wish people would stop making remakes of EVERYTHING. They're working on remakes of Evil Dead and Gremlins (in 3D no less). WHY. D: The originals are fine!

(The only person who would be able to pull off a great remake of ANYTHING, in my opinion, is Guillermo Del Toro. Everyone else...stop. :|)


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 14, 2011)

Any of Adam Sandler's or Friedberg and Seltzer's "comedies".


----------



## Aetius (Aug 14, 2011)

Anything directed by Michael Bay


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 14, 2011)

DooM, the movie. 
I like how it completely butchered and strayed from the original storyline.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 16, 2011)

Birdemic






End of.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny, nobody has mentioned the Sarah Palin movie yet.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Funny, nobody has mentioned the Sarah Palin movie yet.



It's probably because shitty vanity-documentaries that were shown in a few movie theatres in the USA haven't got the international audience necessary for the whole world to agree "yes, that is the worst movie ever".
If the opposite were true, I could think of a few belgian/french movies that would end up in here somwhere.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 16, 2011)

Birdemic or Never Say Never: The Justin Bieber Story. Well, you can actually derive some humor from Birdemic.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 16, 2011)

IsabellaPrice said:


> And I wish people would stop making remakes of EVERYTHING. They're working on remakes of Evil Dead and Gremlins (in 3D no less). WHY. D: The originals are fine!


 

If nothing else, they shouldn't make any remakes of any movie that has an intelligent script.



Crusader Mike said:


> Anything directed by Michael Bay



Depressingly, Transformers 3 at least looks superior to anything else released this summer.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 16, 2011)

Birdemic doesn't look like a bad movie. It looks like a bad amateur-movie. It looks like the guy just basically decided he wanted to film shit, then tried to add special effects that were WAY beyond his capabilities.

We can't count this. I seriously cannot believe it was made by anyone else than some random dude with some borrowed camera and friends and family to help him.


----------



## Winkuru (Aug 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Anything directed by Michael Bay



Bad Boys 2 ain't half bad. For a mindless action comedy it does work pretty well (stupid but entertaining)

His other films are just shit though.


----------



## Tyger the tigerwolf (Aug 17, 2011)

i say anything that is made by politicians. or Micheal Bay


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

_From Justin to Kelly_
_House of the Dead_ (actually ANYTHING THAT UWE BOLL WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR would qualify but HotD in PARTICULAR)
_Gigli_
_The Green Hornet_
_The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ (oh gods what the hell Sean Connery WHAT THE HELL)

I'm sure I'll think of more

note: _Dune_ is on many "worst movie ever" lists.  This is not entirely unfair, but it is in NO way due to the story which is excellent (read the book series, it's freaky but good).  It is due to the fact that the book translates extremely poorly to film and the film ends up being a crashing bore and a disservice to the books.

another note: While I realize the thread is about "WORST" and not just "bad" I feel compelled to mention that I found _Syriana_ (which had been critically acclaimed) to be a terrible movie.  It was PAINFULLY slow-paced and very disjointed.  Honestly you could not tell what the movie was supposed to be actually ABOUT for a significant part of the movie, it was just flipping from one character to another and the connection between them was tenuous at BEST.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 17, 2011)

Funny games. End of story. I wouldn't recommend that to anyone.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 17, 2011)

These guys :3


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> These guys :3



I can't help but feel a certain admiration for those magnificient bastards. Especially when their wikipedia article states "they have never lost money over a movie". It takes a special type of ballsiness to get that far.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

Eraserhead. 
This movie was so creepy and depressing I just felt sick to my stomach while watching it. It is easily the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

Stormfur said:


> Eraserhead.
> This movie was so creepy and depressing I just felt sick to my stomach while watching it. It is easily the worst movie I've ever seen.



It just so happens that I recorded the movie some time ago and was planning on watching it whenver I'll have some free time. I hope the natural immunity to Grimdarkness I've built up through years of warhammer fanboyism is gonna pay if it's as bleak as you say it is.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> It just so happens that I recorded the movie some time ago and was planning on watching it whenver I'll have some free time. I hope the natural immunity to Grimdarkness I've built up through years of warhammer fanboyism is gonna pay if it's as bleak as you say it is.



Well, I do know people who like the movie. Maybe it's just that It was late at night when I watched it or something.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 17, 2011)

"They Saved Hitler's Brain"

I cannot be convinced that there is a movie worse than that one. Some of the other awful ones I've seen are "Terror At The Red Wolf In", "The Giant Claw", and "The Human Centipede".


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> "They Saved Hitler's Brain"



That sounds like the title for an awesome-terrible sci-fi B-movie from the fifties.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Funny games. End of story. I wouldn't recommend that to anyone.


 


Stormfur said:


> Eraserhead.
> This movie was so creepy and depressing I just felt sick to my stomach while watching it. It is easily the worst movie I've ever seen.


 


Tiger In A Tie said:


> "The Human Centipede".



If a film intended to be uncomfortable or depressing, succeeds at being depressing or uncomfortable to watch, then calling it "bad" is actually pretty immature, considering its reason for existing is being uncomfortable to watch. Your inability to handle negative emotions is no failing of the filmmakers.


----------



## General-jwj (Aug 17, 2011)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> If a film intended to be uncomfortable or  depressing, succeeds at being depressing or uncomfortable to watch,  then calling it "bad" is actually pretty immature, considering its  reason for existing is being uncomfortable to watch. Your inability to  handle negative emotions is no failing of the filmmakers.



Freedom (of opinion) is the right of all sentient beings, Grimlock. I didn't think I'd have to remind you of this. Also, you're reading these words in the voice of Optimus Prime, leader of the Autobots.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> If a film intended to be uncomfortable or depressing, succeeds at being depressing or uncomfortable to watch, then calling it "bad" is actually pretty immature, considering its reason for existing is being uncomfortable to watch. Your inability to handle negative emotions is no failing of the filmmakers.



You're right that such a movie isn't inherently bad. I suppose what I meant is that I personally hate it and will never again watch it. Eraserhead did get very split reviews, so many people consider it a good movie.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> That sounds like the title for an awesome-terrible sci-fi B-movie from the fifties.



That's exactly what it is. Boys from Brazil is better, when it comes to Hitler fanfiction, but it's still pretty grand.

The worst movie ever is Bangkok Dangerous. And I'm a huge Nicolas Cage fan.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 17, 2011)

What about Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 17, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> What about Rocky Horror Picture Show?



YOU TAKE THAT BACK, THIS INSTANT.


----------

